# Spa lavish confusion



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I only have a bit of spa lavish left so am looking into getting another one amazon.co.uk has this one however it is different to the one I have now... is there any difference im confused???

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tropiclean-Facial-Scrub-Stain-Remover/dp/B001AWH582/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371561567&sr=8-1&keywords=spa+lavish+pet+facial+scrub

I can get hold of the one I have at the moment which is this one just wondered if there was a difference as the amazon one is cheaper!!

Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial Scrub for Dogs | eBay

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about this one?

Tropiclean SPA Lavish Pet Dog Tear Stain Remover NEW! | eBay

It's the same d'oh just ignore me


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The amazon one is just the newest packaging, same product. I would get that one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisa, I am no help here but I have the 2nd one you listed---facial scrub. I am pretty sure I didn't pay that much though---so maybe my bottle is smaller. Maybe the other one is newer? 
It does last a long time!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> The amazon one is just the newest packaging, same product. I would get that one!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much I was very confused what and if there was any difference other than appearance!!



edelweiss said:


> Lisa, I am no help here but I have the 2nd one you listed---facial scrub. I am pretty sure I didn't pay that much though---so maybe my bottle is smaller. Maybe the other one is newer?
> It does last a long time!


Sandi, yes I have the 2nd one at the moment and its lasted me forever!!! Marisa says the amazon one is just the new packaging and is more what I paid last time so will order that!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

It was so funny to see this post because i sent an email to Tropiclean customer service just two days ago. The subject line was exactly the same as your post. "Spa lavish confusion"

Here is my email, followed by their reply!

Hello, 



I am very confused about one of your products. Spa lavish facial scrub and or Spa Fresh facial scrub. Some appear to contain oatmeal while others do not. Are both of these products genuine? I would prefer the one with oatmeal and yet i do not see that one listed on your site. I purchased a bottle recently from this first link on amazon, and then later found the other two. The third link has the one that contains oatmeal


Amazon.com: Tropiclean SPA Pet Facial Scrub, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub (8 oz): Pet Supplies


Spa Fresh Facial Scrub | PetEdge.com

Could you please clear up this confusion?\

Thanks very much!

....................................................

Hello,

The 2nd link shows the old packaging of our product. This packaging changed about 1 year ago. The product we currently sell is the spa lavish tear stain remover and it does contain oatmeal. Sorry for the confusion and I hope this answers your question.


[FONT=&quot]Thanks and have a great day,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Tropiclean Customer Service Team [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 1-800-542-7387[/FONT]


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> It was so funny to see this post because i sent an email to Tropiclean customer service just two days ago. The subject line was exactly the same as your post. "Spa lavish confusion"
> 
> Here is my email, followed by their reply!
> 
> ...


How funny seems it wasn't only little old me who was confused this is great info!! 

So just to clarify incase anyone else is reading it this and also might have been confused like us is the new spa lavish packaging!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is the new packaging with oatmeal---the other one apparently did not contain oatmeal. This is important as some dogs do not do well w/the oatmeal, while others do ok.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It is the new packaging with oatmeal---the other one apparently did not contain oatmeal. This is important as some dogs do not do well w/the oatmeal, while others do ok.


That I am not sure of im afraid can anyone shed any light??

Im not sure if Maizy is ok with oatmeal we will soon find out I guess!:blink:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They have two...one is suppose to be for tear stains. I like the regular one better (not for tear stains just the wash). I think it's the one you posted.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> It is the new packaging with oatmeal---the other one apparently did not contain oatmeal. This is important as some dogs do not do well w/the oatmeal, while others do ok.



That is correct. I do not see oatmeal in the listed ingredients in the "older" packaged one that i purchased. However, according to customer service all of the new packaged product do contain oatmeal.

Lisa - the pictured product that you posted is the new packaged product and does contain oatmeal. (You can see that it says oatmeal and bluberry at the bottom of the bottle) This is the one that you want  Oatmeal will make it much more gentle on maizys skin


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

There is another Spa product that is out there that is similar but does not say Tropiclean on it under the Spa name. I think that one is a knock off. I have seen it in TJMAX and Home Goods. I almost bought it by mistake.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Oops, i misread that post! lol Yes, its like any other thing and some dogs skin may disagree with oatmeal, but worth a try as it is very good for them inside and out, as mentioned here in this article by Cesar Milan. http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-nutrition/Dog-Approved-People-Food


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> There is another Spa product that is out there that is similar but does not say Tropiclean on it under the Spa name. I think that one is a knock off. I have seen it in TJMAX and Home Goods. I almost bought it by mistake.


I fell for this just realized it! It's made by Natural Promise and it's a shampoo and I love it. I still use the Tropiclean Spa Lavish for the face. You are more observant than me ha,ha.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

luvsmalts said:


> I fell for this just realized it! It's made by Natural Promise and it's a shampoo and I love it. I still use the Tropiclean Spa Lavish for the face. You are more observant than me ha,ha.


Don't feel bad, I almost did too! But at least you like it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no issues w/oatmeal but if I remember correctly Jackie said that one should abstain from oatmeal shampoo!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I have no issues w/oatmeal but if I remember correctly Jackie said that one should abstain from oatmeal shampoo!


Yes I remember this too!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you remember why you should stay away from oatmeal shampoo? Penny's shampoo contains oatmeal so I'm now wondering whether I need to switch. I currently use John Paul Pet.


----------

